# Eye Problem in my hairless rat



## AshleyRoz (Mar 1, 2010)

My youngest hairless (I have 3) has had a red swollen eye for 3 days. I have don't have access to a small pet vet so I'm wondering what I should do. It's slightly swollen shut, red skin, and just the tiniest bit of clear discharge. Her other eye looks perfectly healthy and clear and she is acting normal, eating normally, using her excercise wheel, etc. Is there anything I can do without getting a prescription and if not is there a way to get the right medicine online without a vet? 

Here are some photos of her eye:


----------



## AshleyRoz (Mar 1, 2010)

Also, just so everyone knows. I use nothing but cloth in their cage and I clean it thoroughly with all natural cleaners every other day and clean out their litter boxes every day. So It couldn't be from wood chips, etc.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hairless rats are prone to eye and skin problems, so I've heard. She needs to see a vet for treatment. You can only get medication on-line with a prescription from a vets and she needs a proper diagnosis before you start treatment really.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

First off- you really should not have rats if you cannot get a vet. Can you check the vet list here, and do a google search for an exotics vet? 

Second- That looks and sounds like an eye infection. She will need medication for it, and a vet to look for sure. Many things can cause EI's, which is an ubrella term in this context. A couple of things are-

Scratching on lense
Bacteria
Ulcering

In any of these cases madication will be needed, but only a vet can properly diagnose what is causing the irritation and prescribe the correct medication.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If she's anything like my nakie girl she also may have a foreign object trapped under her 3rd eyelid. Vet again. Nakies usually always have eye issues and you will have to find a vet who if they don't know rats, must be willing to learn and try to treat them. There is a great site for ratowners/vet practitioners themselves called www.ratguide.com.


----------

